# November Monthly Meeting



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

Can anyone tell me when and where our next meeting will be.


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

It's Sunday, the 12th at Bill and Drindas's house. I didn't bother to check the time because I will be out of town that weekend 

I would paste a link to the website here, but that site never seems to work on my phone.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

TetraGuy is right, and you can always go to http://www.aquatic-plants.org/meetings.html for information about the upcoming meeting (except when the web site is giving us grief).

The meeting starts at 1 PM.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

Sunday is the 11th and that is Veterans day with a lot of veteran celebrations all over. the 12th is Monday.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

*WHAT: Thanksgiving PARTY!!
WHEN: NOVEMBER 11th, 1-4pm
WHERE: Bill & Drinda Jacobson's house
TOPIC: Christel Kasselmen lecture review, AGA review
BRING: Thanksgiving themed snacks, ie Pumpkin bread, cranberry bars, Zuchinni bread, pumpkin seeds, etc.
Membership cards
New members
Plants to share*

We will be providing lunch! This party will be instead of a December party. In December we will be going to Waxahachie to see the DAS factory.

For one of the door prizes will be a new set of aquascaping tools worth $40.


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

stmarshall said:


> Sunday is the 11th and that is Veterans day with a lot of veteran celebrations all over. the 12th is Monday.


Oops, my bad


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Mine too!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

plant request for November meeting. java fern,bronze and other crypts, swords, and anubias. Thanks.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm looking for some shrimp for my small tank that is currently uninhabited except for an bushy nose pleco. Anyone have any they'd be willing to share? I don't have a huge budget, but I do have a laser cutter at my disposal...


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

What kind of Shrimp Macfan? (I have some Cherries) By the way I just got some CRS and golden bee shrimp from a guy in Amarillo, TX. Paid $110 for 15 CRS SS and 15 Golden bee shrimp ( shipping included), beautiful little guys. 

I'm looking for bolbitis, ferns and moss (small amounts)


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm fairly open... Cherry shrimp are good, but I was hoping for something a bit more unusual... trick is, you can only really have two kinds if you don't want them interbreeding. So the blues and yellows are the same variety as cherry so you can't put them together. I think crystal are different, and amanos require salt water to breed, so they're safe. 

I can definitely do java and trident ferns, maybe bolbitis... I have some but not sure it's much. 

Michael


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

We are having fresh baked turkey to make sandwiches with croissants, broccoli salad, cranberry sauce, as a base. May have a couple other things. 

Hope to see you here.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

hope the weather will be okay, I've been sick. don't want to get out in to much rain. hope to make it there, would like to see every one again.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You will kick yourself if you this meeting. You will be able to see new plants and such wonderful tanks. Crystal Kassellman is very interesting. We will only be able to see these pxs once. We will also have pxs from the AGA Convention.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

If anyone has Rotala macrandra red, Rotala macrandra narrow, Ludwigia inclinata and Ludwigia inclinata curly I'd like some.


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

I'll be there, but I can't find my membership card. I hope you'll let me in. I'll have pie and Riccia!


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

Great meeting. The show was a lot above my knowledge but at least now it's not totally Greek to me. You guys have taught me a lot in these past few months just by being around you guys, thanks. Looking forward to next month on the field trip. Maybe we can all either meet early down there and eat lunch or eat after the tour.


----------

